# Your AOTY for 2011; A great year in music!



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 5, 2012)

So FAF, What's your Album of the year?

For me, I listened to fuckloads of albums released this year. A lot of them were disappointing (IMO biggest letdown "Morbid Angel - Illud Divinum Insanus") but the majority where fantastic pieces of music. Out of all of them, mine would have to be *Neurotech - Antagonist*.

Neurotech's debut is industrial metal with a lot of soft cyber melodies, and similar atmosphere to it. Not at all an abrasive album - if you're not into that kind of music or metal - and has loads of catchy songs;

[video=youtube;QXnfCp8wbQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXnfCp8wbQA[/video]
"The Angst Zeit"

Anyway, back to the thread.. Post your favourite album of this year!


----------



## Neovius (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't know... maybe it would be *Carbon Based Lifeforms - Twentythree*... I normally don't listen to pure ambient, but this is an exception.

[video=youtube;uAeccsh1VJ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAeccsh1VJ4[/video]


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 5, 2012)

Morbid Angel's 'I' album was pretty bad, I agree.
Decapitated's return album was thrown off completely by an incorrect vocalist
Vader's album was a bit boring, it was just sort of 'par for the course'.
Wednesday 13's album was awful.
Amon Amarth's album was mediocre.
JFAC's EP would've been great if they avoided the needless niche politicizing.
Devildriver's showing they might return to their better days with the newest album, but the album was only slightly better than their newer stuff. 

This was a pretty bad year in music. v: and that's only what I could come up with off the top of my head.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;LkDjkPM9FB0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkDjkPM9FB0[/video]

:3

I enjoy every one of the songs on this album, and that's a first.

Tracklist: 
01. Orkidea: Beautiful (Orkidea's Whiteout Remix) _(<3333333)_
02. Orkidea & JS16: Hale Bopp 
03. Orkidea & Solarstone: Slowmotion II 
04. Orkidea: Sun Down 
05. Orkidea: Pacifique 
06. Art of Trance: Chung Kuo (Orkidea Remix) 
07. Lowland & Orkidea: Blackbird 
08. Orkidea: Tw3nty _(<3333333)_
09. Way Out West: Killa (Orkidea 2011 Remix) 
10. Orkidea: Hot Trigger 
11. Orkidea: Unity (15th Anniversary Mix) _(<3333333)_


----------



## Cyril (Jan 5, 2012)

not possible to judge because!
This Will Destroy You - Tunnel Blanket
and
Thrice - Major/Minor
and
Caligula's Horse - Moments From Ephemeral City

are all so damn good yet so different that I cannot possibly compare them.
Those would be my top three though.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 5, 2012)

Other great albums this year are:

WITTR - Celestial Lineage (Ambient Black)
Vektor - Outer Isolation (Thrash)
Dragonland - Under the Grey Banner (Symphonic Power)
Total Fucking Destruction - Hater (Grindcore)
KMFDM - WTF?! (Industrial/Dance)
Alestorm - Back Through Time (Yarrr Pirate Metal)
Monumental Torment - Element of Chaos (Brutal Tech Death)


----------



## Takun (Jan 5, 2012)

Going with Coasting's You're Never Going Back


----------



## Bread (Jan 5, 2012)

A great year indeed!

I actually just received my favorite album of 2011 in the mail today! Ironically my record player broke a few days ago so I can't listen to it on vinyl yet or any of my other records until my new one is shipped.  but I still have the mp3s on my PC to listen too 

Castlemania by thee oh sees!






other than this beauty, I really liked the new Andrew Jackson Jihad album as my runner up for 2011


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 5, 2012)

Premonition 13-13 

If you're fan of Scott Wino and you're into Doom Metal, I highly recommend checking out his latest band.


----------



## Aden (Jan 5, 2012)

Man I am so backlogged on music it's not even funny anymore

BUT from what I've heard so far, and since I can never pick one favorite, I offer this short list:

Tartar Lamb II - Polyimage of Known Exits
Rwake - Rest
Obscura - Omnivium
Corrupted - Garten der Unbewusstheit

I really really want to be able to put Celestial Lineage on that list, but it just drops off so sharply after the first (amazing) track. Sad :c


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 6, 2012)

I really enjoyed Bibio's Mind Bokeh.


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 6, 2012)

I pretty much spent the year with older stuff, so I'll have to do some listening before I can really decide. At the moment, I'd say ÐÐ½Ñ‚Ð¸ÐºÐ¸Ñ€Ð° - ÐÐ½Ñ‚Ð¸ÐºÐ¸Ñ€Ð° is enjoyable, but I'm sure something out there has to be better.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 6, 2012)

Aden said:


> Man I am so backlogged on music it's not even funny anymore
> 
> BUT from what I've heard so far, and since I can never pick one favorite, I offer this short list:
> 
> ...



Ah yes, Omnivium is a fantastic album with Septuagint and Celestial Spheres my favourite tracks!


----------



## Elim Garak (Jan 6, 2012)

_Grim Scary Tales - Macabre_


----------



## Conker (Jan 6, 2012)

Hmm. Tie between _American Capitalist_ by Five Finger Death Punch and _Hell in my Heart_ by Bobaflex.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 6, 2012)

I feel like I should mention this one...

Darren Hayes - Secret Codes and Battleships

My Mom always plays this in the car, and it's grown on me, it's consuming meeeeee


----------



## KingNow (Jan 6, 2012)

Un-fucking-doubtedly


----------



## Hipstotter (Jan 7, 2012)

This one probably for me.


----------

